# FDA Recalls Medtronic Insulin Pumps Recall Over Insulin Worries



## Northerner (Jul 14, 2013)

The U.S Food and Drug Administration announced a recall on Friday of Medtronic?s insulin pump over inconsistent insulin release.

The Class I recall involves Medtronic?s MiniMed Paradigm Insulin Infusion Sets. The company sent an urgent safety warning to doctors and other medical professionals last month about a possible temporary block on the vents of the device if the insulin and other fluids come into contact with its tubing connectors. Once the vents are blocked, the patient may receive either too little or too much insulin which could potentially lead to serious illness or death.

http://www.hngn.com/articles/7674/2...dtronic-insulin-pumps-recall-over-worries.htm


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 14, 2013)

Northerner said:


> The U.S Food and Drug Administration announced a recall on Friday of Medtronic?s insulin pump over inconsistent insulin release.
> 
> The Class I recall involves Medtronic?s MiniMed Paradigm Insulin Infusion Sets. The company sent an urgent safety warning to doctors and other medical professionals last month about a possible temporary block on the vents of the device if the insulin and other fluids come into contact with its tubing connectors. Once the vents are blocked, the patient may receive either too little or too much insulin which could potentially lead to serious illness or death.
> 
> http://www.hngn.com/articles/7674/2...dtronic-insulin-pumps-recall-over-worries.htm



Hi Alan,
         if you read the recall notice it's the infusion set and not the pump that is being recalled.
The title is very misleading.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 14, 2013)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Hi Alan,
> if you read the recall notice it's the infusion set and not the pump that is being recalled.
> The title is very misleading.



Agreed, it's the website's title, not mine.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 14, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Agreed, it's the website's title, not mine.



I realised that and that's what I was pointing out


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm pleased they are highlighting this... But having read and re-read the alert over the last few weeks (and a coincident recall of certain batch numbers that might be something completely different) I'm still not sure how anyone is getting big drips of insulin on the top of reservoirs ??? They bit is inside the little blue sleeve thingy. 

Has anyone on a Medtronic actually seen this happen 'in the wild'


----------

